# 88 scirocco 16V NO spark problem HELP



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

Here is what I have checked or replaced and after five days I can't get spark. 
Checked grounds to back of cylinder head
tested signal from ignition switch with test light
ignition switch checked with good used one
coil- tested with good used one
Jetronic box- tried with used one, never tested before
new fuel pump relay-just a precaution because other one's terminals where black 
Four different Ignition distributors-one of the four was the previous dizzy that I replaced with a almost new one from another engine I had. 
New Eurosport spark plug wires set with ignition coil wire. 
All connections triple checked and electical grease applied 
Only thing left is the ignition module, which I have a working one on my rabbit truck.
Fuse box change?? I have two known good used ones.
After I replaced the coil, I had one cylinder backfire randomly while turning the key on and off. I heard the fuel pumps buzz for a split sec once while turning the key on and off. That is all I have gotten.
At this point I don't really know where to check next. My brain is almost fried over thinking this problem. The last time it ran there was zero problems with the car and never any ignition problems. The timing belt slipped due to age, and I just left it sit in storage for four years till I got time to get the engine changed. This is a two owner super clean never touched or tampered with car until I changed the engine new years day. 
Any help is much appreciated. 










_Modified by motoboy145 at 1:12 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

To avoid doing any guessing and wasting time, can you explain what exactly the problem is? All the above really does not say much about whats wrong or what it does/does not do.


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (WaterWheels)*

no spark at the spark plugs or from the coil.


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 88 scirocco 16V NO spark problem HELP (motoboy145)*

TTT
any help anyone?


----------



## motoboy145 (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: 88 scirocco 16V NO spark problem HELP (motoboy145)*

TTT


----------



## vdubsir (Dec 8, 2009)

try unplugging the tach wire from the coil. I had a tach wire shorting out and not allowing the coil to re-charge. 
just my 2cents


----------

